# Grand Egg Newsbeak



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Figured I'd give those of you who care, an update on the GrandEggs of Wolfwood...

Well, we lost the 1st 2 grandeggs. Well - not exactly "lost" ..... mom & dad pidge stopped sitting them a week ago - - - Nature ALWAYS impresses me!!! - - - and - MAN!!!! Has it been *COLD!!!* Anyway - we didn't 'lose' them....we knew eggsactly (sorry...) where they were.

They were "scheduled" to hatch this weekend so, since they hadn't been kept warm for a week now, we figured the eggs either never were fertile OR, at the very least, were now frozen. We did an egg-topsy this morning and - sure enough - the eggs were fertile (that's actually really good news!!!) and the babies were about a week from "ready" .... tiny little wings & body feathers..... but definitely frozen. The cold was just too much for them. At least we found out that the pair is, in fact, fertile and, since pigeons are monogamous and Birdzilla certainly seems more than a little interested in HIS WOMAN ... we were satisfied that we'd have more eggs and decided that we'd give them a second shot at hatching them out. Well - eggsactly as the books all say they'll do .... we had another egg appear tonight.!!! That means the second one should be here on Tuesday .... and in approx. 17 days from when the 2nd one appears, we may have babies.

We do now have an official Pigeon Loft and, once it gets warm again (it IS gonna do that, right??) - we'll build a fly-way for them so they can go outside if they want to. Birdzilla (aka Magellan) can fly free 'cuz we know he'll come back ... but we don't know about the others, yet.

There you have it - the tale (Tail? Feathers? Tailfeathers?







) continues!


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

So sorry to hear the bad news,and glad to hear the good news!!
If these hatch can we call you Granny??


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Always something interesting going on a Wolfwood!

Speaking of Wolfwood, DW and I are thinking about a mid-winter get together, dinner etc. Of course Most of Wolfwood is invited..Sans Birds, Dogs, Fish, Cats, Deer, Otters, Beavers, Turkeys, Coyotes, and Blue Herons....(Did I get it all?)

Me


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

egregg57 said:


> Always something interesting going on a Wolfwood!
> 
> Speaking of Wolfwood, DW and I are thinking about a mid-winter get together, dinner etc. Of course Most of Wolfwood is invited..Sans Birds, Dogs, Fish, Cats, Deer, Otters, Beavers, Turkeys, Coyotes, and Blue Herons....(Did I get it all?)
> 
> Me


OH YEAH! The Fisher Cats get to come???














They'll be thrilled! They never get invited anywhere!!!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Judi, you need to rename your heading to : Newsbeak


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Judi, you need to rename your heading to : Newsbeak


Done! Just for you, T!!! But I REFUSE to talk that jibberish stuff to the birds!!!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> Judi, you need to rename your heading to : Newsbeak


Done! Just for you, T!!! But I REFUSE to talk that jibberish stuff to the birds!!!
[/quote]

iddle widdle baby birdie wirdie?







. You know you want to


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

wolfwood said:


> Judi, you need to rename your heading to : Newsbeak


Done! Just for you, T!!! But I REFUSE to talk that jibberish stuff to the birds!!!
[/quote]

Hey Wolfie if Doxie is getting you to change your heading, I'm sure she'll get you talk to the birdies...Didn't I hear someone say "Dr Wolf-little"


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

rdvholtwood said:


> Judi, you need to rename your heading to : Newsbeak


Done! Just for you, T!!! But I REFUSE to talk that jibberish stuff to the birds!!!
[/quote]

Hey Wolfie if Doxie is getting you to change your heading, I'm sure she'll get you talk to the birdies...Didn't I hear someone say "Dr Wolf-little"








[/quote]
Not in HER language, she won't


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> Judi, you need to rename your heading to : Newsbeak


Done! Just for you, T!!! But I REFUSE to talk that jibberish stuff to the birds!!!
[/quote]








hahaha









Thanks for the update ...sorry you lost the babes. 
I'm with Ember can we call you Granny??

Tami


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

RizFam said:


> Judi, you need to rename your heading to : Newsbeak


Done! Just for you, T!!! But I REFUSE to talk that jibberish stuff to the birds!!!
[/quote]








hahaha









Thanks for the update ...sorry you lost the babes. 
I'm with Ember can we call you Granny??

Tami
[/quote]

I think she's ignoring us!!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> Judi, you need to rename your heading to : Newsbeak


Done! Just for you, T!!! But I REFUSE to talk that jibberish stuff to the birds!!!
[/quote]

Hey Wolfie if Doxie is getting you to change your heading, I'm sure she'll get you talk to the birdies...Didn't I hear someone say "Dr Wolf-little"








[/quote]
Not in HER language, she won't








[/quote]

never say not


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

T, in this case - - - "never" isn't long enough and "not" IS a sure thing!!!

Ember & Tami ..... that would be among the nicer things I've been called.


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

rdvholtwood said:


> Judi, you need to rename your heading to : Newsbeak


Done! Just for you, T!!! But I REFUSE to talk that jibberish stuff to the birds!!!
[/quote]

Hey Wolfie if Doxie is getting you to change your heading, I'm sure she'll get you talk to the birdies...Didn't I hear someone say *"Dr Wolf-little"*








[/quote]

Why, whoever would call you that???









p.s. thanks for the update!


----------

